# First emersed attempt.



## cenk (29 Oct 2014)

Hi to all,

after a lot of readings about emersed setups, I've decided to give it a chance. 

First, fill the each pot %80 coco peat + %20 JBL manado. Coco peat has already includes NPK, I've just added some FE and micro nutrients and organic carbonfor making nutrient rich soil.

I choose rotala bonsai and staurogyne repens, both tissue cultured.



 


 


 

This is how it looks after planting all. Using single 20W 6500K cfl bulb, but I'll double it tomorrow


----------



## foxfish (29 Oct 2014)

looks promising


----------



## allan angus (29 Oct 2014)

looks good  best of luck
sorry and welcome to ukaps


----------



## cenk (29 Oct 2014)

thanks ☺


----------



## Italicus (30 Oct 2014)

Looks very good

What are you planning to do with all the little pot you are preparing?


----------



## cenk (30 Oct 2014)

Actually I have no idea  This is my first attempt as I mentioned before, therefore the failure potential is very high. I just focused on cherish them first. I'll think about all the rest later


----------



## Italicus (30 Oct 2014)

I totally understand,
I'm starting dry an aquarium with hairgrass, plant I never had any success before, and I'm almost tempted to keep it emersed.

It's so interesting to see the plants grow emersed


----------



## cenk (30 Oct 2014)

New plants arrived and second tray is ready. Rotala Macrandra and Glosso Elaitinoides TC.

http://[ATTACH=full]98857[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]98857[/ATTACH] 

[ATTACH=full]98860[/ATTACH] 

Macrandra's nutrient gel inside the container is reddish/brown and plant is not in perfect condition. It was a real pain seperating fresh ones and planting them stem by stem with tweezers. I almost lost 1/4 of the stems.

[ATTACH=full]98863[/ATTACH] 

Glosso was OK.

[ATTACH=full]98865[/ATTACH] 

[ATTACH=full]98870[/ATTACH] 

[ATTACH=full]98873[/ATTACH]  

Using same coco peat + jbl manado mix. İncrease the light from 20W to 40W cfl 6500K for this propagator and also increase the nutrients from 3 ml to 5 ml.


----------



## cenk (7 Nov 2014)

Hi again,

Planting my new comings; Elechoaris sp. mini and bucephalandra. Alternanthera reinecki mini is waiting.


----------



## cenk (8 Nov 2014)

Alternanthera reinecki mini.


----------



## Crossocheilus (8 Nov 2014)

What are you keeping the trays in, are they part of a complete propagator set?


----------



## cenk (8 Nov 2014)

Yes they are. I'm using root it propagator sets. 
http://www.propagateplants.com/?q=node/11


----------



## Crossocheilus (8 Nov 2014)

Thanks,

What is your ventilation/spraying routine?
And
Are the 2 20W cfl enough/plenty light?


----------



## cenk (8 Nov 2014)

ventilation 5 min. every night while checking the water level, humidity of foliage, temperature etc. 
spraying 2-3 times a week.
20w 6500K 1220 lm is enough for midground and background plants but not enough for carpets and red ones. It is better to support them with extra grolux (slyvania) or fluora (osram) or aquarelle (philips) type bulbs.


----------



## cenk (8 Nov 2014)

new glosso runners. 7 days after planting.


----------



## cenk (18 Nov 2014)

update:

pic 1 : 29.10.2014


 

pic 2: 18.11.2014


----------



## cenk (28 Nov 2014)

upgrading the system.


----------

